# Moneywort?



## PLANT^NUT (May 1, 2007)

Could someone help with an ID ? It was a Petsmart plant. It has bright pink leaves at the end and is a bright lavendar/purple underneath the leaves. It is a stem plant and sends out aireal roots.http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/r[URL=]<img src=[/IMG]r299/jmr7670/Picture106.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">[/URL]"]http:// corner of my 55 gal



Thanks to all the people on the forum! This has got to be the most intelligent forum on the web. Believe me ive been on alot.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont think it is Moneywort as it is usually all green. Probably some type of ludwigia. Im sure someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## PLANT^NUT (May 1, 2007)

Try These Pics.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like _Ludwigia repens_. It could probably use more iron and micros.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

+1 for _L.repens_.

-Dave


----------



## PLANT^NUT (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Cavan you are right. I'm getting some ferts this weekend.


----------

